# It's always something. Today? Brush clearance



## JohnG (Sep 3, 2020)

Apparently, the fire inspector was in our neighborhood recently, issuing warnings, as there has been a daily cacophony of chain saws, wood chippers, and other assorted noises.

As you know, these devices not only generate noise at high dBs, but also have a pitch. A varying pitch, but nevertheless!!!!!!!

AAAAAAA!!!


----------



## Greg (Sep 3, 2020)

Lol! Our deadline was July 24th, luckily I was working on trailer music so I couldn't really hear the tree obliteration


----------



## JJP (Sep 3, 2020)

You have reminded me specifically why I did not move to a hillside area in Los Angeles. We considered 4 different places where fire was a hazard. All four of those locations have been evacuated at least once in the last 5 years.

Get ready, LA folks! We have another heat wave gearing up. Our neighborhood has a forecast of 114ºF on Saturday.


----------

